

Cocos2D Javascript bindings: multi-platform game development for the masses - wslh
https://github.com/zynga/jsbindings#readme

======
wslh
Demos at <http://www.cocos2d-iphone.org/t/js-tests/>

The same code works in the browser and on different mobile devices!

